# andouille sausage and cajun cookin'



## dmack (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey. In addition to good ol' fashion Que I am a huge fan of Louisiana cuisine. Just got done fixin' up a batch of red beans and rice with store bought andouille sausage. I got to wondering if a guy could smoke up some sausage and use that in place of the Klements sausage I buy at the store. I know we have at least one member from Louisiana. Anybody else here dabble in the Cajun grub? I haven't messed with fatties yet-while not the same as andouille maybe I could learn to create something that would work. I also use ham in place of ham hocks. I would like to see what I could do with the ham in my Horizon. I know I am looking at turning 2 1/2 hrs to do red beans to a day and a half. But hey, what else is a teacher going to do during the summer? Any ideas?

dmack


----------



## eman (Jun 27, 2009)

Dmack ,
 welcome to some of the best food in the world. cajun / creole cooking.
 I am from south louisiana and can help ya out.  Try googling tasso.
 it is a great replacement for the flavor of the andoullie sausage.
 i dont make my own as it's readily available all over here.
 If you nwould like any recipees for cajun cooking just send me a pm and i'll try to find what you want.
                    allons manger = Lets eat
                             Bob


----------



## dmack (Jun 27, 2009)

eman. thanks for the reply. I couldn't remember who it was but I knew we had a member from the great state of Louisiana. Fell in love with the food after 2 trips to New Orleans. Also fell in love with the city. Like to hear more about life in your area. I will pm you so I can get going with more cajun/creole cooking. I have been using a Paul Prudhomme book thus far.

dmack


----------



## tn_bbq (Jun 27, 2009)

Spent 20+ years down there.  Good food.  I seemingly always bring back an ice-cooler full of stuff everytime I visit.


----------



## mossymo (Jun 27, 2009)

dmack
I have never been to Louisiana, but an Andoille Sausage I like is a premix I get from Curley's Sausage Kitchen and also use their taste booster.

Premix - http://stores.curleyssausagekitchen....%2C/Detail.bok

Recipe - http://stores.homestead.com/TCurley/...e%20Recipe.pdf

Taste Booster - http://stores.curleyssausagekitchen....ing/Detail.bok


----------



## eman (Jun 27, 2009)

i can give ya'll an address for a seafood supplier that ships to anywhere
in the U.S. from here in baton rouge . 
 I think most stuff will be shipped in thick styrofoam ice chest on dry ice.
 I'm sure its not cheap but it is fresh.
www.tonyseafood.com  (225)357-9669 . 

 Bob


----------



## werdwolf (Jun 27, 2009)

I have done some "Cajun" sausage since the wife and I like it spicy.

Chicken sausage
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hlight=sausage

Boudin, my original post seems to be gone, but the recipe is here.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hlight=sausage

I also have an anduille sausage that I can't find here, if you want the recipe PM me.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 27, 2009)

Dmack,
Check out this site.  Guy knows his stuff.  Great recipes, sausage, boudin, anything you can think of...

http://www.jfolse.com/newfindrecipe.htm


----------



## alblancher (Jun 27, 2009)

John Folse is one of the most authentic.  You may want to consider purchasing his book  "The Encyclopedia of Cajun and Creole Cuisine".  I don't mean to give anyone a free plug but this book has  become a staple in my kitchen.

The Times Picayune newspaper also published a book of recipes dating back to the early 1800's.  It's as much a historical work as a cook book.  I need to find another copy since I lost the one I had.

CajunSmoke  I went to Ville Platte,  The music was great but I was disappointed with the food and it was some hot.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear the food turned out bad...Nothing good huh?  I have that book also.  It's worth the money or get his recipes off this site.


----------



## eman (Jun 28, 2009)

When we travel and see a  resturant advertizing cajun we will stop and ask is the owner or chef from louisiana? if the answer is no we say thanks but no thanks .Usually all the food is highly salted and filled w/ cayanne. If the answer is yes we sit down and give them a try.
 Have had a few liars , Have had some great louisiana cooking in other states.
 My son is begging the wife and i to retire and move to dallas / ft . worth and open a true cajun down home cafe.
 Just don't have the $$$ to do it yet.
 One day you might see the  Bon manger in Dallas


----------



## alblancher (Jun 28, 2009)

Yea,  I bought a bbq po-boy that turned out to be a piece of sausage in thick red sauce on a hotdog bun.  The sausage on a stick turned out to be a commercial, inexpensive sausage with a bamboo skewer and more thick red sauce.  Didn't find any real smoked meat.  

I had hoped the contestants in the cookoff would have samples for sale but they where all under a large tent blocked off to the public.  The people where wonderful, the music great but being a fairly new event I think they still have a way to go.

We did stop at Bourque's supermarket in Port Barre on the way up and bought cracklin, Jalapeno cheese bread and the gingerbread pies they sell.  That was worth the trip right there.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 28, 2009)

bourque's is great.  At least that was good about the trip...


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 28, 2009)

We have only traveled to new orleans a couple of times. we love cajun food in general from the sausage to the gumbo the seafood is to die for. Acme oyster was so good we ate there 3 time on a 4 day stay. I do have john folse's website on my computer and refer to it when I'm cooking cajun. Although I have never made boudin or auduille sausage I would love too. Thanks for all the links to the differant sites now we're cookin cajun.


----------

